# Itachi, Gaara, Aizen, Alucard vs. Galactus, Exitar, COIE Anti-Monitor, Mandrakk



## dohboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Me and my buddy were debating about this. I argued team 1 could take his team 2. 

No prep time. Alucard with no restrictions and Galactus at full power. I think team 1 could handle this. Itachi would trap galactus with tsukuyomi and torture him then finish him off with amaterasu, and Gaara can use his sand burial to trap exitar and suffocate him. Aizen puts anti monitor under his absolute hypnosis then decapitates him and alucard would pwn mandrakk with his immortality and capture his soul.

tell me what you think


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 15, 2010)

wow. possibly the worst match in OBD history. galactus sits down. team 1 is eradicated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> Me and my buddy were debating about this. I argued team 1 could take his team 2.
> 
> No prep time. Alucard with no restrictions and Galactus at full power. I think team 1 could handle this. Itachi would trap galactus with tsukuyomi and torture him then finish him off with amaterasu, and Gaara can use his sand burial to trap exitar and suffocate him. Aizen puts anti monitor under his absolute hypnosis then decapitates him and alucard would pwn mandrakk with his immortality and capture his soul.
> 
> tell me what you think





dohboy said:


> Me and my buddy were debating about this.





dohboy said:


> *Me and my buddy were debating about this.*





dohboy said:


> *Me and my buddy were debating about this.*





dohboy said:


> *Me and my buddy were debating about this.*





dohboy said:


> *Me and my buddy *


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

end thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, don't do that.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> end thread.



jplaya Itachi hasn't been funny for a long time.

Mostly by overuse from unfunny people.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> jplaya Itachi hasn't been funny for a long time.
> 
> Mostly by overuse from unfunny people.


perhaps, but i've never had a chance to use it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> Me and my buddy were debating about this. I argued team 1 could take his team 2.
> 
> No prep time. Alucard with no restrictions and Galactus at full power. I think team 1 could handle this. Itachi would trap galactus with tsukuyomi and torture him then finish him off with amaterasu, and Gaara can use his sand burial to trap exitar and suffocate him. Aizen puts anti monitor under his absolute hypnosis then decapitates him and alucard would pwn mandrakk with his immortality and capture his soul.
> 
> tell me what you think





> * I argued team 1 could take his team 2. *



I don't know how you managed to post on NF, but you're obviously too lacking in brain cells to know how to make an account.


----------



## dohboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> wow. possibly the worst match in OBD history. galactus sits down. team 1 is eradicated.



Itachi can take at least 2 of them possibly 3 with amaterasu, tsukuyomi and susanoo. amaterasu's flames are hotter than the sun and cannot be extinguished. tsukuyomi can trap the victims mind in itachi's dimension where he is god. i dont see how any of team 2 can break gaaras sand barrier and even if they do they got shukaku to deal wit. aizen can solo them all with his shikai and make them kill each other and alucard is immortal and he can regenerate from almost nothing.


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Feb 15, 2010)

this thread is stupid
+1


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Duping so soon Itachi 2000?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Duping so soon Itachi 2000?



Itachi 2000 does not debate


----------



## dohboy (Feb 15, 2010)

team 1 seems to be winning this 2 to 1


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Galactus breathes.

Game over.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Itachi 2000 does not debate



No. He creates cognitive blackholes like this thread.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Galactus blinks.
Game over.
Stupid thread is stupid.
Looks like *dohboy *has a talent for making stomp threads.


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 15, 2010)

Itachi2000?


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Anybody up for a negstorm?


----------



## dohboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Galactus blinks.
> Game over.
> Stupid thread is stupid.
> Looks like *dohboy *has a talent for making stomp threads.



itachi has him in a genjutsu before he can blink. gaara can incapacitate them all in his sand and aizen uses his shikai to make them kill each other.


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> itachi has him in a genjutsu before he can blink. gaara can incapacitate them all in his sand and aizen uses his shikai to make them kill each other.



... Galactus is Massively FTL? ...


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> perhaps, but i've never had a chance to use it.



Still not funny.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> Me and my buddy were debating about this. I argued team 1 could take his team 2.
> 
> No prep time. Alucard with no restrictions and Galactus at full power. I think team 1 could handle this. Itachi would trap galactus with tsukuyomi and torture him then finish him off with amaterasu, and Gaara can use his sand burial to trap exitar and suffocate him. Aizen puts anti monitor under his absolute hypnosis then decapitates him and alucard would pwn mandrakk with his immortality and capture his soul.
> 
> tell me what you think



Sup Itachi2000. Reported you for duping.


----------



## dohboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> ... Galactus is Massively FTL? ...



there is no proof galactus can react that fast. sharingan can predict his movements.


----------



## Teach (Feb 15, 2010)

Any of the team 2 can solo with utter ease.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Too bad Galactus just being in his presence will kill Itachi and the whole Narutoverse. And even if Sharingan predicts movements, Lee has already proven that does ot matter if your body cannot keep up.

GG Narutoverse.


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> there is no proof galactus can react that fast. sharingan can predict his movements.



Itachi2000 your attempt duping is a fail.

Anyway Sharingan can't even predict Raikage's movements, so suddenly it can predict Galactus? 

And his speed has already been calculated by other people, he is confirmed FTL.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Still not funny.


 
It was however, clever.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> there is no proof galactus can react that fast. sharingan can predict his movements.



Ok, I'll humor you. How is Itachi going to react to Galactus. You know what he's capable of I hope? Like how he wiped out the majority of the Annihilus Wave by himself while weakened


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Does he even know how big Galactus is?


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

^ He obviously thinks Galactus is the size of a large hill at best.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 15, 2010)

lol Itachi2000, You fail again.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2010)

I see you lurking, and I take your silence as a concession.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> It was however, clever.



It was clever two years ago.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Abigail said:


> It was clever two years ago.


 When i wasn't here. I haven't even actually seen it in  a thread like ever.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

Keeping htis alive for Moogle to see. 

To see very clearly.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I reported both your threads. I'm counting how long it takes the mods to answer the call, because reporting really helps amirite?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> Itachi would trap galactus with tsukuyomi


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 15, 2010)

You suck dohboy.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> You suck dohboy.


Attaboy!


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh look, a completely unfunny thread made by a dupe. I wonder who. 

Enjoy your ban.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, still lurking.

If he gets banned, you think he'll come back?


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Feb 15, 2010)

...


So let me get this straight? Tsukuomi > The Power Cosmic?

...

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Apparently in dohboy's mind it is.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Man do I love the smell of a roasted fool latenight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Sometimes, I just want to kick something.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

Wonder if Itachi2000 is gonna be back anytime soon?


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 15, 2010)

dohboy said:


> Me and my buddy were debating about this. I argued team 1 could take his team 2.
> 
> No prep time. Alucard with no restrictions and Galactus at full power. I think team 1 could handle this. Itachi would trap galactus with tsukuyomi and torture him then finish him off with amaterasu, and Gaara can use his sand burial to trap exitar and suffocate him. Aizen puts anti monitor under his absolute hypnosis then decapitates him and alucard would pwn mandrakk with his immortality and capture his soul



I know I'm late but...


HOLY SHIT 

What the fawk are you smoking, gimme. That has to be some good shit


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 15, 2010)

If Itachi did try to get Galactus in Tsukuyomi, would he even make eye contact?


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 15, 2010)

Doesn't Aizen solo this?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> When i wasn't here. I haven't even actually seen it in  a thread like ever.


You don't look very hard then do you?


Cubey said:


> Well I reported both your threads. I'm counting how long it takes the mods to answer the call, because reporting really helps amirite?


You too huh?


Blondie said:


> Sometimes, I just want to kick something.



I feel for you CBG.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Sometimes, I just want to kick something.



We all sympathize with your plight.


----------

